# The waiting is rough



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

My first ever quad is on it's way home from the dealer. The waiting is killing me. I'm so geeked up

I went with a new O7 grizzly 700 with EPS and efi. Don't know much more as I'm brand new but I'm going to have some fun. Later........m


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

MARTY,
congradulations on the new ATV. Since you are new to the sport and this is your first ATV, please allow me to give you a few pointers so you stay out of trouble with the law and you hopefully prevent injuries.

*ATVs are NOT toys and should be operated within your OWN personal limitations and within the capibilities of what the ATV is safely capable of doing. FAR TOO MANY 1st time ATVers hop on their new toy without a HINT of what can happen if the operator takes too many chances. Get to know the handling characteristics of your ATV and your riding capibilities BEFORE you make the decision to take on a ''risky'' situation. Injuries statistics for first time ATVers are not good.ALLWAYS keep this in mind.

*Make sure you ride ONLY where you are LEGALLY able to ride. ATVers are allready perceived by the general un-informed public as nothing more than mud slinging--enviro unfriendly people. Of course, that is not really the case with 95% of us, but its the other 5% that people stereotype and put us ALL into to.

*Dont forget to buy your ORV sticker [ 16.25 ] if you are going to ride on Michigans designated trail system.

*Join ATV OFF ROAD CLUB of Michigan if you plan on wanting to meet folks that know the system and can teach you the ropes behind off roading. You can go to www.atvoffroad.net and gain ALOT of great ATV folks in there that are from Michigan.

*If you need to know anything else about the sport or ORV laws in Michigan, you can get to my website at www.michatv.com..

Happy Trails


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Marty, you'll love it!! You picked a great machine as well....will handle all your needs and then some! Good advice above!!
Some tips....these machines are heavy and will hurt you or pin you if they roll on top of you....and when they roll, they seem to look for you! Keep this in mind, as our brain tells us we are on 4 wheels. Power and weight can be a dangerous combination so take is easy as you get used to the characteristics of the machine. Also, high speed on pavement or other hard surfaces, while fun is not a utility machines cup of tea...even though they are capable of highway class speeds. They can be fairly unstable at high speed on hard pack...or at least feel unstable as the machine will wander a bit underneath you. This is normal and has more to do with low air pressure specs on the offroad tires, but can be very unnerving and can easily cause loss of control.....loosing control of one of these machines at 60 mph will be an ugly experience at the very minimum. Again, take the time to get to know the machine and get a feel for her before you peg the throttle on that long straight away. None of this is meant to scare you, as you won't have any problems and you have nothing to fear. Just give the machine it's due respect and you two will be friends for a long time! Oh, and in low range locked 4 wheel drive, that grizzly can darn near scale small buildings....keep that in mind because it will also be more than happy to climb trees as well! Be for warned though, you might be mad at yourself for waiting so long to into ATV ownership! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My 2 cents

Broken collar bones hurt for a long time and occur when you think you have it mastered.

Good luck


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Marty Good choice, I have a 2004 660 Griz and love it,
Check out this Forum..
http://www.grizzlycentral.com/home.html


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Marty, congrats on a great machine. I have an 08 660 and love it. My wife and 16 year old daughter love it also. Great advice hear and also look into the rider safety course. Yamaha will pay you to take it.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks to all for the good advice and the web sites. I see I have lots to learn. Wife and I plan to take an ORV class as soon as we can find one.

I rode it yesterday and got a lot to learn. I can't believe I waited this long. This machine will make a nice addition to my property.

I'm getting dressed.. it's time for papa to play


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Wife and I plan to take an ORV class as soon as we can find one.
END QUOTE*

You have one of the most qualified and best instructor's in the State, right here.

Give my office a call when your ready. 
810-249-0398


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats Marty,I've got an 05' Grizzly...great machine....you are going to love your new purchase...


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Your going to love it! I have a 07 660 Grizzly and my buddy has a 08 700 Grizzly. That machine will take you anywhere you want to go. I hope the first thing on your list to buy next is a helmet! Enjoy!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You did good Marty....:coolgleam


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice looking ride will blend in with the water well.
As stated go get your permits on that boy before hitting the ice.
Keep it slow when out your retired and have all day to play and fish or hunt.
did not see the plow on it, just a winch.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Plow will be here fri. I've been out back getting it stuck trying out the winch. I knew that I shouldn't have cut all those trees so close to my trails now.:sad:

I had to know I was going to be a few feet short of winch cable and have to huff back to the house to get a strap:yikes: but the cardio was good for me:lol:

I want to thank everyone for the help in selecting my quad. I tell you the truth I don't know how I got along so many yeards without one

well i'm off to ride......m


----------



## Orion68 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good Job on the quad Marty! I can't stress enough about joining atvoffroad.net! They put on some real good group rides. Lots of fun with games and drawings while on the trail. It's fun to get in a convoy of 30 quads on a day or night ride.

Good Times ahead.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Orion68 said:


> Good Job on the quad Marty! I can't stress enough about joining atvoffroad.net! They put on some real good group rides. Lots of fun with games and drawings while on the trail. It's fun to get in a convoy of 30 quads on a day or night ride.
> 
> Good Times ahead.


Just make sure your in the lead, the dust will kill ya..LOL


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

QUOTE*
Just make sure your in the lead, the dust will kill ya..LOL
END QUOTE*

As much as I respect the above remark, I want to also remind you that its NOT always a good idea to be the ''lead rider'' either..

ALL of Michigans designated trails support two-way traffic and many of our trails are very winding and twisty, meaning that IF the guy/guys coming from the OTHER direction are not operating within EXSISTING trail conditions and hauls ass around a blind corner, that ''lead rider'' may wish he was not in the front. 

Take it easy and never let your gaurd down while operating, and you should be A-OK.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

*Lots of great safety suggestions mentioned! I love that! I also like new riders being told to respect the law for all of our sakes.*

One other thing that you need to know, just because you have a new quad or old, doesn't mean that everything can or will go right. You can do everything right and safe to the best of your ability and still get severely hurt or killed.
One evening a few years back, a friend of mine that leased hunting property with me and I were out emptying the blinds. I had the trailer behind my quad and we were loading everything in that for the trip back to the trucks.
At the last blind, we started to head out, across an open very frozen open field, when he told me that he forgot to lock it up. He got off his machine and started to lock it up and I headed off for the lane. Once I got to the lane, it was getting dark enough to turn on the headlights. When I turned mine on, I expected him to do the same. When his lights didn't come on, I looked back and he wasn't there. When I looked around for him, about 300 yds back in the field, I could see something that looked square in the field in what light was left in the west. What ever it was, wasn't supposed to be there. I turned back and hit my hi beam and immediately found out what it was. It was his quad and all four tires were up! I raced out there, trailer and all, to find him pinned and semi con under the machine. Irregardless what injuries he had or what might happen if I moved the quad, its weight would have killed him resting on his chest. I picked the quad off him (you tell me how!) and immediately called 911 on my cell. I held his head up out of the snow just with my hand under his head, all the time trying to direct the emergency personel to the back of the property. Thank goodness that the wait wasn't over 15 or 20 minutes but, damn it felt like forever!
Once they got there, it wasn't long and they had to call a helicopter in. Although he had a helmet on, he still ended up with a cuncusion (sp), cracked ribs and a collapsed lung.
All the investigations (State Police) finally pointed to a rock or other object getting lodged in the front right disc brake. What ever it was, stopped the right front wheel. It slid in the snow until it finally caught and flipped the machine over on top of him. It was in an open (very frozen) winter wheat field and there were no sticks present that could have caused the wheel to stop.
Thank Goodness that he ended up with no lasting injuries and he is still hunting and riding.
*It just proves that when everything is going right, bad things can still happen*.
Be careful, ride safe and have lots of fun!


----------

